# What's your ride? (Your mobile office)



## AnthonyP

So what gets you coin when you're logged in and running?

2015 Chevrolet Impala LTZ, V6, Black, Leather


----------



## Mr. T

2010 Silver Chevy Equinox


----------



## GooberX




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

<<< My ride <<<


----------



## LyftMurph

just installed blue lights today, $5 ebay/parts on hand. On rails of front seats, lights up both foot spaces,.


























https://uberpeople.net/threads/charge-all-the-things-and-then-some.22370/
That's an overview of it all.


----------



## alex16

My 2014 Mitsubishi Mirage









Lowered on H&R springs with a aftermarket Ultra Racing rear sway bar.










Nokya amber fog light bulbs. GE Nighthawk Platinum halogens

My pictures from the dealer at stock ride height.


----------



## AnthonyP

Cool cars so far!


----------



## twntrbo15

2008 Toyota FJ cruiser 4x4


----------



## Simon

2014 Honda Accord Coupe V6 Manual Transmission. Yes Coupe.. i can prove it.


----------



## ulf

Mine is not ready now but I work hard on it


----------



## LevarDW

I use my 04 f150 xlt supercrew. People give me compliments it everytime they get in


----------



## Jeepdriver

2013 Jeep Wrangler and 2015 Jeep Cherokee


----------



## merkurfan

paid 220 bucks plus auction fees for her... 200 bucks worth of salvage yard parts and she's out ubering my money back.


----------



## Realityshark

Calling your car, "your mobile office" is a sick joke. It's Uber's way to try to convince the uneducated drivers that they are "independent contractors" and "own their own businesses".

In reality, an independent contractor can set his own rate, and decide if his business model can accept tips. Independent contractors bill their clients for expenses such as gas and mileage.

Uber enjoys all the benefits of calling their drivers "independent contractors" while the drivers get nothing but being exploited by Uber.

There are many pending lawsuits against Uber that will resolve this issue. Hopefully, in the near future, the courts will force Uber to stop breaking laws and treat it's drivers like human beings. Until then, drivers will continue to suffer Uber's barrage of continual lies and total disregard.


----------



## merkurfan

Realityshark said:


> Calling your car, "your mobile office" is a sick joke. It's Uber's way to try to convince the uneducated drivers that they are "independent contractors" and "own their own businesses".
> 
> In reality, an independent contractor can set his own rate, and decide if his business model can accept tips. Independent contractors bill their clients for expenses such as gas and mileage.
> 
> Uber enjoys all the benefits of calling their drivers "independent contractors" while the drivers get nothing but being exploited by Uber.
> 
> There are many pending lawsuits against Uber that will resolve this issue. Hopefully, in the near future, the courts will force Uber to stop breaking laws and treat it's drivers like human beings. Until then, drivers will continue to suffer Uber's barrage of continual lies and total disregard.


but but but my passengers seat flips down in to a desk! /s


----------



## Uber-Doober

LyftMurph said:


> just installed blue lights today, $5 ebay/parts on hand. On rails of front seats, lights up both foot spaces,.
> View attachment 9149
> View attachment 9150
> View attachment 9151
> View attachment 9152
> 
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/charge-all-the-things-and-then-some.22370/
> That's an overview of it all.


^^^
Too bad the lights aren't ultra-violet... you could sterilize the floor after the pax get out.


----------



## Uber-Doober

LevarDW said:


> I use my 04 f150 xlt supercrew. People give me compliments it everytime they get in


^^^
Really!
At least you don't have any luggage problems.


----------



## ulf

Also the pickup is the right transportation for the money Uber pays


----------



## aparks330

i drive a 2013 kia rio black hatchback. i had people put luggage in the trunk, and a stroller, so that worked out well. i put a pretty sheet down on my back seats tho HAHA not tryna mess up the fabric on gross people ;D


----------



## Tim54913

LevarDW said:


> I use my 04 f150 xlt supercrew. People give me compliments it everytime they get in


I had a 2012 Silverado LTZ crew cab, I also got a lot of compliments. People said it was easy to spot.


----------



## sechax0r

2006 Suburban LT. I get constant comments how they don't expect a Suburban to roll up, the PAX love the extra room. Hell on gas but the truck is paid for. Do both X and XL (only XL in town).


----------



## merkurfan

sechax0r said:


> 2006 Suburban LT. I get constant comments how they don't expect a Suburban to roll up, the PAX love the extra room. Hell on gas but the truck is paid for. Do both X and XL (only XL in town).


You are likely going backwards running x at 15 mpg


----------



## japman

2008 4Runner 4x2 with 3row seats


----------



## UberFlex

2012 Ford Flex Titanium edition


----------



## BlueBloodJustice

Cadillac escalade hybrid blk on blk.


----------



## Vampire76

2010 skoda Octavia greenline. 1.6 litre 60/70 mpg.


----------



## ulf

Since when they selling that car in the U.S. ?


----------



## Vampire76

ulf said:


> Since when they selling that car in the U.S. ?


Oh hadn't you realised that other countries have uber also......


----------



## ulf

Sure ,I just thought you would already sleep at Midnight


----------



## UberXTampa




----------



## Vampire76

ulf said:


> Sure ,I just thought you would already sleep at Midnight


Haha I'm a vampire, night is my day.


----------



## ulf

UberXTampa said:


> View attachment 12333


That looks like a rolling toilet ,you can make more money from people who just have to pee


----------



## Makishima_78

2013 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid


----------



## df60532

2012 Chevy Volt. Still waiting for bg check. I really love my car, I'm wondering if I'm making a mistake..... I'm hearing lots of negative stories about bad pax.


----------



## pasadenauber

lol


----------



## Vampire76

df60532 said:


> 2012 Chevy Volt. Still waiting for bg check. I really love my car, I'm wondering if I'm making a mistake..... I'm hearing lots of negative stories about bad pax.


If you love your car then your in the wrong game. I've been a taxi driver for eight years, bought my first car brand new and scrapped it four years later, I'm soon replacing my second car. Look at your car as a means to make money, nothing more.


----------



## cadillacmike

Cadillac ATS...


----------



## Schwaeky

2006 Buick Lucerne


----------



## as1989LDN

This is my uber pool ride


----------



## elelegido

as1989LDN said:


> This is my uber pool ride


This is mine


----------



## Superunknown

After the most recent rate cuts:


----------



## Preacher

2003 Toyota Sequoia.


----------



## OrlandoUberX

4 door 2013 Toyota Tacoma pre-runner Sr5.


----------



## python134r

2013 E350
2015 Cruze LT
2013 Corolla LE


----------



## hackajar

2015 Buick Encore AWD. Perfect for SF (small streets, tiny pull ins for pax pickup)


----------



## Frontier Guy

2015 Nissan Frontier crew cab long bed, airport runs are great, with my topper I toss the luggage in the back and pax are happy.


----------



## jodie

2016 Hyundai Elantra. Gets lots of compliments.


----------



## kevink

Schwaeky said:


> 2006 Buick Lucerne
> View attachment 29530


How many miles on your Buick? Any major issues with it? Thinking of picking up a Lucerne at some point just to Uber with to save mileage and wear on my personal everyday ride (2009 Saturn Aura) since there are a number of them around here for cheap with the higher mileage. Customer feedback?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

2008 BMW 335Xi
2015 VW Passat
Both on UberSelect


----------



## Afflicted1

2014 VW Jetta TDI grey/grey leather.

Pax love it, but not enough to tip.


----------



## UberPissed

2016 CRV. Just got my 2008 Prius today though, and I'll be switching over, for obvious reasons.


----------



## JJS

2012 Chevy Traverse LT.


----------



## f250ubercajundfw




----------



## python134r

Ahhhhhhhh

2013 Mercedes E-350 34k

2015 Chevrolet Cruz LT 13k

2013 Toyota Corolla LE 46k-Uber auto 97% of time. For Sale ~10K


----------



## Lynette

LevarDW said:


> I use my 04 f150 xlt supercrew. People give me compliments it everytime they get in


I use to drive a Ford F150 for Uber and the customers use yo love it. But it was bad on gas.


----------



## f250ubercajundfw

Lynette said:


> I use to drive a Ford F150 for Uber and the customers use yo love it. But it was bad on gas.


mine ain't a gas burner, or a half ton grocery getter pickup.


----------



## ptuberx

2008 Crown Vic Police Interceptor. Never caged with very clean interior. Oddly, some customers get a kick out of it.


----------



## terrifiedanimal

2014 Mercedes C250, black on black with 20% tinted windows. I don't even have the plates on it yet.


----------



## Lynette

terrifiedanimal said:


> 2014 Mercedes C250, black on black with 20% tinted windows. I don't even have the plates on it yet.
> View attachment 47046


Awe that's what I drive. Great car on gas. Do you drive Select?


----------



## terrifiedanimal

Yes, Select in San Francisco/San Jose. However, only 1 in 20 rides are select, so it's not worth it. I'm going to get a Prius and after that one is registered, the Mercedes will be for my wife to drive.


----------



## passat400

2013 Passat TDI sel


----------



## JoeJoseph

2012 Chevy Traverse


----------



## Carena

2016 Kia Sorento


----------



## Terence Trent David

Tim54913 said:


> I had a 2012 Silverado LTZ crew cab, I also got a lot of compliments. People said it was easy to spot.


Can you use these only I don't see them on the lists ? I would like to use mine


----------



## yojimboguy

2016 Mazda3. I too get a lot of compliments. And 42 mpg on the highway and 33 overall.


----------



## EAGLE1PAR3

2016 Ford F-250 Crew Lariat
2016 Ford Expedition EL Platinum
2015 Ford Expedition EL XLT


----------



## Alman

Suzuki grand vitara


----------



## MSUGrad9902

2009 Ford Flex Limited. Good for XL and Lyft plus. 60/40 split second row so I can get 4 without anybody in the way back.


----------



## hogwylde

2009 Honda Fit


----------



## derBingle

Alman said:


> Suzuki grand vitara


Grand Vitara here too. Not that great of gas mileage, but gets mostly curious/positive comments.


----------



## KishWithTheQ

Audi Q7


----------



## Alman

derBingle said:


> Grand Vitara here too. Not that great of gas mileage, but gets mostly curious/positive comments.


Ya the customers like 
All the room. I get alot compliments. Mine is a 07 so milage stinks maybe 18mpg if I'm lucky..


----------



## Chicago-uber

Livery..15 cadillac xts. 

Uberx... 14 subaru forester.


----------



## Huklebuk

VW GTI Autobahn. Haven't had any complaints yet. They laugh when I say it's small but I prefer the term cozy.


----------



## Atom guy

2012 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid. I get a lot of compliments. People especially like the panoramic sunroof. Looks new despite the 100k miles.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Huklebuk said:


> VW GTI Autobahn. Haven't had any complaints yet. They laugh when I say it's small but I prefer the term cozy.


Those are crazy nice and actually have a lot of room for a small car . 
VW does a great job of creating passenger space in small cars


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy

I drive a 2014 Dodge Grand Caravan RT. Leather seats ambient lighting package. Nice van. Have my phone on dash that I use primarily but also have a nice cup holder stand for my ipad making the van look the part and something that I do searches on quite frequently. These vans drive great and are affordable, Plus with the RT the interior looks amazing.


----------



## Ringo

2006 CRV bought it new and wife hardly used it only 87,000 when I started over 100,000 last week, lots of pax are surprised it's as old as that since it's not beat up yet which will change. I think this is the best way to go I see too many drivers get strapped with lease/car payments.


----------



## HeavyOnGas

2006 Ford F150 and I have gotten many compliments on how clean, roomy and good it smells.


----------



## Adieu

Fuber loves you people


----------



## 0to100

2012 Jetta SE, blacked out. I Love the looks on the drug dealers faces when I roll up, they don't know whether to get in or flee


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy

2014 Dodge Grand Caravan RT leather interior, ambient lighting, automatic doors and tail lift.


----------



## JonC

2013 Ford C-Max Energi

Rolling on electricity!

So far, the PAX love that it's not just a hybrid, it's an electric car - even though by the time I'm picking them up it's running in hybrid mode.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy

Love the car. Let me ask the important question. What market are you running in and is this your personal vehicle you purchased prior to doing ride share or did you purchase with the idea of using it in ride share.

I have found more than anything passengers want something nice to ride in. Im amazed at how many people are amazed when they get in my caravan how nice it is with leather seating and with ambient lighting. They say they don't feel like they are riding in just a mini van. 

I have considered getting a Mercedes but had not considered a Ford cmax.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy

I'm looking for an affordable used hybrid possibly that I can use for ride share. It just has to have leather seats and be comfortable for passengers and interior needs to surprise people with the luxury feel. I'm starting to use a cheap quad core tablet today giving passengers the ability to use it while on a ride. If it's stolen or broke it's only worth around 40. I doubt there is really a need for it but I think passengers will see it as something different and will like the idea it's available. I've never seen anyone in my market make them avsilable yet.

Think I'm going to have my sign for tips as a screen saver saying tips are appreciated but never required for 5star service or something to that nature. If it work out I'll go ahead and do a second one so I have one attached to each of my headrests so both second row passengers could use them if they want.

Only thing I can see is possibly a passenger wanting to look up a location or play a game but with cell phones I don't really see a need for a passenger needing a tablet.


----------



## JonC

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> Love the car. Let me ask the important question. What market are you running in and is this your personal vehicle you purchased prior to doing ride share or did you purchase with the idea of using it in ride share.
> 
> I have found more than anything passengers want something nice to ride in. Im amazed at how many people are amazed when they get in my caravan how nice it is with leather seating and with ambient lighting. They say they don't feel like they are riding in just a mini van.
> 
> I have considered getting a Mercedes but had not considered a Ford cmax.


I bought it as my personal vehicle, with the thought that I might do ride share part time as a way to be sure I could make the payments if I didn't have other work. My other business has slow periods, and it's usually a weekday thing, so doing Uber is a way to make money during downtime.

It's got leather seats and color changeable ambient lights. I got it for $10k, which is about $3k below book for a 2013.

I'm in Knoxville, TN.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy

Sounds like you did same thing I did. I bought the caravan more for the interior than anything. I knew I wanted an xl. And after comparing all the xl vehicles the caravan rt fit the bill.


----------



## Emblem

I drive a heavily modified 2008 Subaru WRX STI, with a tick under 400awhp with a 6-speed manual transmission. Almost all my riders love it, but I'm getting tired of being called Vin Diesel.


----------



## ggbrown

2012 Subaru Outback


----------



## Hoy

Calling your car, "your mobile office" is a sick joke. It's Uber's way to try to convince the uneducated drivers that they are "independent contractors" and "own their own businesses".

In reality, an independent contractor can set his own rate, and decide if his business model can accept tips. Independent contractors bill their clients for expenses such as gas and mileage.

Uber enjoys all the benefits of calling their drivers "independent contractors" while the drivers get nothing but being exploited by Uber.

There are many pending lawsuits against Uber that will resolve this issue. Hopefully, in the near future, the courts will force Uber to stop breaking laws and treat it's drivers like human beings. Until then, drivers will continue to suffer Uber's barrage of continual lies and total disregard.

Last edited: Aug 15, 2015
Realityshark, Aug 15, 2015 Report

You're right. I hope you're not driving for uber anymore.... otherwise you are just a masochist.


----------



## Hoy

Simon said:


> 2014 Honda Accord Coupe V6 Manual Transmission. Yes Coupe.. i can prove it.


really? for uber? I thought no coupes


----------



## khorhadris

2015 Hyundai Genesis 5.0


----------



## Simon

Hoy said:


> really? for uber? I thought no coupes


I got it passed an inexperienced CSR. Iys since off my account


----------



## CJ21292

2009 Honda Accord LX


----------



## Domi325

2007 Chrysler 300 Black with leather, customers love it! But the wear and tear is killing my baby. Now I'm driving a 2016 Nissan Altima.


----------



## SushiGirl

sechax0r said:


> 2006 Suburban LT. I get constant comments how they don't expect a Suburban to roll up, the PAX love the extra room. Hell on gas but the truck is paid for. Do both X and XL (only XL in town).


I am glad to read that I am not the only one driving a huge boat. I do agree with you that it is HELL on gass but its paid for. Do you find that a lot of your gas expense eat into your profits?? Have you thought about getting something smaller or will you stick with what you got? I have thought about downsizing but do not want a payment and dont really want to go too small.


----------



## scanfinn

2011 Jetta STICK


----------



## cellington77

2013 Ford Flex Limited


----------



## WillDriveForFood

2011 Elantra. Nothing special, but does the job.


----------



## Carmony

Ford Fusion 2013


----------



## NorCalPhil

alex16 said:


> My 2014 Mitsubishi Mirage


<---- 2015 Mitsubishi Mirage, bought from a rental company for $7600. Hardwired an inverter under the passenger seat with multiple usb ports and a couple of standard house plugs for laptops, though don't advertise them. Falcon F360 mirror cam. That's it! Much bigger on the inside than it looks from that outside.


----------



## Brenakie

2015 Nissan Rogue 
UberX & UberXL
Qualified for UberSelect but have to drive 2 hours to Orlando...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Brenakie said:


> 2015 Nissan Rogue
> UberX & UberXL
> Qualified for UberSelect but have to drive 2 hours to Orlando...
> View attachment 60909


The rogue has a 3rd row ?? 
I like the Rogues they kinda look like Lexus RX and they're pretty inexpensive . A buddy of mine has a 2015 he's been using for full time Lyft for over a year and hasn't caused him any issues. 
They qualify for Select in Denver , if they have a usable 3rd row and select eligible that could be one of the best Uber vehicles to maximize profit . He told me he gets around 25 mpg doing Lyft and has gotten over 30mpg on the hwy not too bad imo


----------



## Brenakie

Your friends numbers are right on, the mileage is better than my 2013 CRV, but the Honda has a better fit and finish IMO.
The tech is good, but next vehicle will be black on black, the tan interior shows the "dirt" faster...


----------



## wk1102

Brenakie said:


> 2015 Nissan Rogue
> UberX & UberXL
> Qualified for UberSelect but have to drive 2 hours to Orlando...
> View attachment 60909


I've got a rouge too... 08. 
No 3rd row but i still show as xl. Shhh.

Out of 15 xl requests i think only one has been an actual xl request.


----------



## BigPapi44

2015 Optima SXL


----------



## wk1102

Jimmy Bernat said:


> The rogue has a 3rd row ??


I think 2015 they started to offer that option. I cant imagine it being comfortable for adults.


----------



## dcc.

Mazda 3 2015
(Nb. This is Australian market... the Mazda 3 is an entry-level economy sedan here).


----------



## hopeblouin

2012 honda pilot


----------



## Mr. Belvedere

2013 Honda Pilot. Gotta love those XL surge rides going from LA to the OC.


----------



## hopeblouin

Mr. Belvedere said:


> 2013 Honda Pilot. Gotta love those XL surge rides going from LA to the OC.


i wish we had xl here, would be totally worth it with the hordes of college kids that rove in large groups!


----------



## Mr. Belvedere

hopeblouin said:


> i wish we had xl here, would be totally worth it with the hordes of college kids that rove in large groups!


Hahaha. Keep your fingers crossed?


----------



## gmbchef

I use a 2008 Scion xB. Upgraded brakes and headlights.


----------



## MjChicago

2012 Honda Civic SI


----------



## azeis26

AnthonyP said:


> So what gets you coin when you're logged in and running?
> 
> 2015 Chevrolet Impala LTZ, V6, Black, Leather
> 
> View attachment 9052


2010 Cadillac DTS. Riders love it. Heated and ventilated rear seats with message. Also it's a Cadillac lol. Nice to drive and roomy for people. I haven't received any less than a 5 star rating and I think it's the comfort they like not me lol


----------



## tohunt4me

A 3/4 ton Dually Suburban.
I get 5 m.p.g. city/8 m.p.g. highway.
I like to run Uber Pool & Uber x.
Plenty of room for mints & water .


----------



## as1989LDN

In London Uber have just accepted this car! 


The Dacia Logan Around £9000 brand new!


----------



## Cullen

"This is the first Uber car I've ever wanted to buy."--some rich passenger


----------



## Michael Pare

2013 Kia Soul


----------



## Adieu

as1989LDN said:


> In London Uber have just accepted this car!
> 
> The Dacia Logan Around £9000 brand new!


Isn't that like a 90s model badge-engineered Renault??

And wasn't it worth less back when it was CALLED a Renault????


----------



## Adieu

dcc. said:


> Mazda 3 2015
> (Nb. This is Australian market... the Mazda 3 is an entry-level economy sedan here).


We've heard of this alleged "Mazda 3" here too

Crazy rumors man


----------



## DrivingZiggy

I have a 2015 RAM BigHorn EcoDiesel. Don't laugh! I'm averaging 27mpg while Ubering.


----------



## UberMs6

07 Mazdaspeed6 Grand Touring.. tuned and running 22psi lowered on h&r springs few other mods. Still get 25mpg when i stay out of it.


----------



## Buddywannaride

2008 black Saab 9-3


----------



## TWO2SEVEN

aparks330 said:


> i drive a 2013 kia rio black hatchback. i had people put luggage in the trunk, and a stroller, so that worked out well. i put a pretty sheet down on my back seats tho HAHA not tryna mess up the fabric on gross people ;D


I will be using a 13 Rio sedan, have you had any complaints about the size of the back seat?



LevarDW said:


> I use my 04 f150 xlt supercrew. People give me compliments it everytime they get in


I have a 2011 Supercrew that I would love to use but I am afraid it will eat up any money I might make. How has it been for you?


----------



## TOYPULR

2008 Silverado 2500HD Duramax


----------



## Adieu

UberMs6 said:


> 07 Mazdaspeed6 Grand Touring.. tuned and running 22psi lowered on h&r springs few other mods. Still get 25mpg when i stay out of it.


Why 22psi????


----------



## OUBobcat2000

A sweet 2005 CR-V with only 241,650 miles.........


----------



## Londonman

2012 Town & Country, very comfortable and not to bad on fuel.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

2014 Kia Optima SXL Turbo
I get nonstop compliments, people are surprised it's actually a Kia. Diamond stitched seats, heated rear seats, double sunroof...I think I should be an UberBlack with these features.


----------



## UberDez

JTTwentySeven said:


> 2014 Kia Optima SXL Turbo
> I get nonstop compliments, people are surprised it's actually a Kia. Diamond stitched seats, heated rear seats, double sunroof...I think I should be an UberBlack with these features.


Yeah they're crazy nice Kia and Hyundai have stepped up their game ,but perception is key and nobody thinks quality or luxury when they think Kia .


----------



## brick656

Tim54913 said:


> I had a 2012 Silverado LTZ crew cab, I also got a lot of compliments. People said it was easy to spot.


Started driving my 2013 Ram Sport. Got lots of compliments on how nice it was, how cool the "Infotainment System", etc. I only drove during busy times, so I know I made some money. Traded it in to get my wife a new vehicle and I took over her Nissan Rogue.



Jimmy Bernat said:


> The rogue has a 3rd row ??
> I like the Rogues they kinda look like Lexus RX and they're pretty inexpensive . A buddy of mine has a 2015 he's been using for full time Lyft for over a year and hasn't caused him any issues.
> They qualify for Select in Denver , if they have a usable 3rd row and select eligible that could be one of the best Uber vehicles to maximize profit . He told me he gets around 25 mpg doing Lyft and has gotten over 30mpg on the hwy not too bad imo


I have a 2010 Rogue that was my wife's vehicle and now mine, that I use for Uber. We have had ZERO issues with it, outside of normal wear/tear maintenance things. Its been super reliable and cheap to operate.


----------



## Jack Marrero

I ride a Prius 2015. It's roomy enough inside and can drive 500 miles with a gas tank ($22 at actual pump price). It has good luggage capacity and very very low maintenance. Can't think of a better car for uberx moneywise.


----------



## Syn

2015 Toyota Yaris. 

Very cheap to run. Every now and then I see people roll their eyes when I pull in, but overall my rating is 4.93 after 3,200+ rides, so I guess car really doesn't matter.


----------



## BigCountryLyftUber

Just started today in our 2017 Nissan Rogue. Gets over 35 mpg on the highway, and 28~ city.


----------



## UberDez

BigCountryLyftUber said:


> Just started today in our 2017 Nissan Rogue. Gets over 35 mpg on the highway, and 28~ city.


Newer Rogues are nice kinda look like Lexus RX , a buddy of mine has a 2016 . Did they do something different to the 2017 to get that good of MPG ??


----------



## Csmack

2011 caravan crew. Lots of compliments on it. Mpg sucky around town but decent on highway.


----------



## Tiendesmendez

2014 Maxima. Dark Gray. Many compliments on leather seats and room in back seats.


----------



## Ironicaltwist

2015 Ford Edge SEL. Pax love it.


----------



## SpongemanGreg

this is mine, a customized 2012 hyundai elantra limited. I get compliments on it all the time.


----------



## Snowblind

2008 Mercedes ML 350
2011 Mercedes BlueTech


----------



## WysguyTequilero

2009 Lincoln Town Car Signature L (Black)
2011 Lincoln Town Car Executive L (Black)


----------



## Kage122

Good Morning,

Below is my Uber/Lyft fleet. The two cars to the left i typically drive during the week and the Charger is my weekend warrior to pick people up. It really saves on the mileage spreading it across 3 cars.


----------



## UberDez

Kage122 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Below is my Uber/Lyft fleet. The two cars to the left i typically drive during the week and the Charger is my weekend warrior to pick people up. It really saves on the mileage spreading it across 3 cars.
> 
> View attachment 151324


Smart, I've been doing something similar as I build a small turo fleet right now I'm looking at car #4 and hoping to have a 6 car fleet by spring 2018. Have you thought about renting your cars on turo? It's been going great and it's really nice getting nice deposits for not doing anything every Wednesday.


----------



## Kage122

What kind of profit you seeing from that?


----------



## Londonman

I drive a Ford Cmax Hybrid its fantastic on fuel also very comfortable, also gets a lot of compliments


----------



## UberDez

Kage122 said:


> What kind of profit you seeing from that?


I have a full time job so I have kinda strict rental pick up and drop offs that limit my ability to rent out right now but I rented my Ford Explorer out this weekend for 2 days he picked up and dropped off at my complex and put 80 miles on my car . My net payout (I use the 2nd highest insurance plan from Turo/liberty mutual) my pay out was $190 . In the past 4 weeks I've done 5 rentals totaling 13 days , 475 mile s on my cars and $1,150. One lady rented my car for 3 days and only drove it 45 miles and my layout was $280 ( with a late drop off fee automatically applied by turo) 
Right now I have 2 turo cars and a 3rd I use it and when they're both rented out or my wife is using one . I have enough faith in it that I'm planning on quitting my full time $70k job to do turo and uber full time and just do side consulting jobs here and there .


----------



## Ezridax

I just bought a 2014 Toyota Camry XLE. White exterior. Dark grey interior with softex seats. It was a personal lease so it is in awesome condition. Got it for less than KBB value, so I'm happy. lol


----------



## Ridester_Staff

GooberX said:


> View attachment 9054


5 stars and a tip, coming your way


----------



## RynoHawk

2014 Chevy Malibu. Gold/silver exterior, cloth gray interior. New on this model is the"auto off" feature which shuts the engine off to save gas sometimes at stoplights, etc. There is a small battery in a compartment in the trunk that powers the accessories while the engine is off. Took me (and the sales rep) by surprise when the engine shut down on the test drive as I wasn't aware of non hybrid cars having this feature.


----------



## Snowblind

RynoHawk , that "Start-Stop Feature" is actually older than you might think.
Audi and Honda have been using it since 1999 in some Vehicles, much more later on when the Hybrids came out.
Same as BMW, using the Tech since 2008 in the Mini Lineup.
I find it to be a little annoying to say the least, thank god it can be turned off.


----------



## RynoHawk

Snowblind said:


> RynoHawk , that "Start-Stop Feature" is actually older than you might think.
> Audi and Honda have been using it since 1999 in some Vehicles, much more later on when the Hybrids came out.
> Same as BMW, using the Tech since 2008 in the Mini Lineup.
> I find it to be a little annoying to say the least, thank god it can be turned off.


Yup. I said it was new to the Malibu that year, not new all around.


----------



## Snowblind

...just trying to educate, RynoHawk .
All good.


----------



## empresstabitha

2015 Toyota Prius. D: no tricks or anything


----------



## 64opel

2008 Vo;vo s40, got many compliments


----------



## Jtdub

KUBriguy said:


> 2017 Infiniti Q50, black on black


How do you like it, I have been looking at one


----------



## Snowblind

Did 64opel used to drive a 1964 Kadett?
If yes, I'd like the Story.


----------



## JadeSti

This is my ride


----------



## KUBriguy

Jtdub said:


> How do you like it, I have been looking at one


My last car was a Lexus IS. So in comparison... the Q50 has good power and technology for the price. Great rear legroom. Refinement is not that of Lexus. The Q50 has more highway wind noise and the steering wheel makes a rubbing noise on tight turns. Otherwise I like it.


----------



## brokendytnO

2004 volvo s60r stick


----------



## Jayjay9317

2014 prius c sunfusion yellow 55MPG. Riders love it, they can spot my car from 100 yard.


----------



## Daisy&Cream

Whoaaa! Is this thread really from 3yrs ago?? And still trending?? Insanity! 
Actually even more insane is that 2015 was 3 yrs ago, right? Doesn't it feel like it was just yesterday!

Anyways, to contribute here, my old car was a Chevy Aveo lmao (I'm a college student don't judge) but my dream car is the Bolt EV! Better than a Tesla even! I make a prayer for it very night before bed lol.


----------



## Pax Collector

2014 Nissan Altima


----------



## thatridesharegirl

2012 Toyota Prius II (Super Dirty)









2017 Honda Accord V6 Touring


----------



## atg410

2017 SM Red Accord Sport 6MT. Pax love the fact that the car is stick and they almost always tip so that's a plus. Hit 43k miles in 10 months from work/school commutes so I was like why not add it to Uber/Lyft.


----------



## randomdriver824

05 elantra. started in sep '17 with 135k miles, now at 150k miles. typically get 25 (sf) to 28 (south bay) mpg


----------



## Broken Spoke

2005 Buick Lesabre Limited

Leather, xm radio, sunroof.


----------



## UberDez

Current vehicles


----------



## Uber's Guber




----------



## Adieu

UberDez said:


> Current vehicles
> 
> View attachment 219400


Hey how's that JX working out for you?

There's some local selling one for 12k, but it's got highish miles like 135k... i can't seem to find anybody who'd comment if that's a lot or not for this vehicle?

Are they engineered to fail around 170 or good for 300+?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Adieu said:


> Hey how's that JX working out for you?
> 
> There's some local selling one for 12k, but it's got highish miles like 135k... i can't seem to find anybody who'd comment if that's a lot or not for this vehicle?
> 
> Are they engineered to fail around 170 or good for 300+?


The 13 jx has two transmissions the earlier model actually was less prone to failure. You'll want to find one with the older transmission you can tell by just looking underneath you want it to look like this








Stay away from this one found in late model jx and 14/15 qx60










Other than that they dont have any major issues, you will want to make sure the transmission has been serviced and then change the fluid every 30 to 50k.
My only complaint is the Bluetooth phone system sucks apparently they have a software update that fixes it in just need to make time to do it. Also while there is plenty of leg room there is almost no storage behind the third row 2 carry Ons or one large suit case. I've been getting 24mpg mixed use 60% hwy



Adieu said:


> Hey how's that JX working out for you?
> 
> There's some local selling one for 12k, but it's got highish miles like 135k... i can't seem to find anybody who'd comment if that's a lot or not for this vehicle?
> 
> Are they engineered to fail around 170 or good for 300+?


Is it fwd or awd? Also make sure it has the birds eye system and driver assistance package they make it a much better expierence and add a lot of re sale value.


----------



## Adieu

Jimmy Bernat said:


> The 13 jx has two transmissions the earlier model actually was less prone to failure. You'll want to find one with the older transmission you can tell by just looking underneath you want it to look like this
> View attachment 220586
> 
> Stay away from this one found in late model jx and 14/15 qx60
> 
> View attachment 220588
> 
> 
> Other than that they dont have any major issues, you will want to make sure the transmission has been serviced and then change the fluid every 30 to 50k.
> My only complaint is the Bluetooth phone system sucks apparently they have a software update that fixes it in just need to make time to do it. Also while there is plenty of leg room there is almost no storage behind the third row 2 carry Ons or one large suit case. I've been getting 24mpg mixed use 60% hwy
> 
> Is it fwd or awd? Also make sure it has the birds eye system and driver assistance package they make it a much better expierence and add a lot of re sale value.


Which one is better for rideshare, fwd?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Adieu said:


> Which one is better for rideshare, fwd?


Fwd is gonna get you slightly better mpg and less things to break. I do a lot of rides to mountain towns IN Colorado so having awd is nice plus I rent out cars on turo and suvs with no fwd in Colorado is basically worthless


----------



## Adieu

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Fwd is gonna get you slightly better mpg and less things to break. I do a lot of rides to mountain towns IN Colorado so having awd is nice plus I rent out cars on turo and suvs with no fwd in Colorado is basically worthless


How reliable do they feel to you?

What would you say has more peace of mind for reliability, a '13 jx with 135k, a '12 gator L with 165k, or a '13 burban with 190k??

Instinctively I'd feel a lot more reassured with the gator... but it's got 1 less year on the platforms and like 25% worse mpgs...


----------



## RideshareGentrification

Adieu jx35 with 111k miles it seems solid but I don' s the transmission making it to 300k, 200k yes with the earlier less problematic version and regular maintenance.
I just don't think a crossover is ever going to match the durability of a truck based suv such as the navigator and suburban. You'e g save money on gas I'm getting 23 and heck one tank 26mpg on regular.


----------



## Pfestus

I began my Uber experience in this 2004 Nissan Frontier, but soon decided it was too cramped in the back seat. I began searching for a more appropriate vehicle. I came up with this 2005 Lexus ES330 with 120k miles. I bought it for $4800, then immediately put $900 in it for a timing belt service. It is in clean, comfy condition and I hope it makes a good Uber car.









I'm a part timer, just supplementing my retirement check with a couple days driving a week. Enjoying it thus far, after 6 weeks.


----------



## ExNYer

Just trying out Lyft in semi-retirement. Using 2006 Volvo S80 since it only has 82k on the clock. Averaging 22mpg over my 1st two weeks. Still figuring out the quirks of this gig. First 50 rides have produced some cash but not enough to make any long term commitment to this.


----------



## kcdrvr15

2009 Lincoln Town Car, lyft premium and private taxi


----------



## Hono driver

09 Lexus with 57,000 Miles. I’ve got miles to burn


----------



## Fritz Duval

AnthonyP said:


> So what gets you coin when you're logged in and running?
> 
> 2015 Chevrolet Impala LTZ, V6, Black, Leather
> 
> View attachment 9052





AnthonyP said:


> So what gets you coin when you're logged in and running?
> 
> 2015 Chevrolet Impala LTZ, V6, Black, Leather
> 
> View attachment 9052


2010 Toyota Camry


----------



## Adieu

Fritz Duval said:


> 2010 Toyota Camry
> View attachment 225246


Are those rims spinners????


----------



## Fritz Duval

Adieu said:


> Are those rims spinners????


20x8 inch rims, no spinners here. Lol


----------



## WildflowerRunner

2016 Mazda CX-5.


----------



## Seandamon211

I got an 07 Hyundai Santa Fe with a third row. Not bad on gas mileage. Treated me well so far. It helps when you can do most mechanic work yourself. Parts are cheap online. Did all my brakes and rotors for 275$.


----------

